# A few mini species



## PHRAG (Jan 22, 2007)

These are my most recent acquisitions. Mini species. I love, love, love them!

















I can't name them all from memory, but there are Mexicoa, Dryadella, Leptotes, Angraecum, Aerangis, Microterangis... and so on.

For reference sake, the trays they are sitting in are 8" x 8" and the white tags attached to each are 5" tall.


----------



## bwester (Jan 22, 2007)

hmmm, is that a lepotes bicolor alba???


----------



## PHRAG (Jan 22, 2007)

bwester said:


> hmmm, is that a lepotes bicolor alba???



Now that is talent! Yeah, but it keeps losing leaves. I think it hates me. Maybe it got spoiled growing in Hawaii, and is revolting. Who knows?


----------



## bwester (Jan 22, 2007)

maybe it liked my greenhouse better 
when shall we place another order with tof??


----------



## PHRAG (Jan 22, 2007)

Hmmm. Let me look at the site.


----------



## bwester (Jan 22, 2007)

they got a special on minis


----------



## Heather (Jan 22, 2007)

hahaha....

Seriously, I heard on Martha radio yesterday that the changes from GH to house can really (!!) shock a plant. Any plant! 

So, keep that in mind, y'all. 

Happy shopping! :evil:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jan 22, 2007)

Awesome species!!

Welcome back!

Jon


----------



## bwester (Jan 22, 2007)

martha is a tool


----------



## Heather (Jan 22, 2007)

bwester said:


> martha is a tool



Takes one to know one.


----------



## bwester (Jan 22, 2007)

damn it woman, i have no retort.


----------



## terrestrial_man (Jan 23, 2007)

Is that a Notylia in the bottom tray? 
I love minis too. Got any Cischweinfia?


----------



## PHRAG (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't have any Notylia or Cischweinfia. Which do you suggest? And how big do they get?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2007)

some of those might do better off the mount or w/ live moss around the roots.


----------



## BotanicaLtd (Jan 23, 2007)

How about Notylia barkeri! This is 'Mem. Barbara Oviatt' CCM/AOS. I named it after my mom. They're beautiful.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2007)

Now, that's the perfect household plant!


----------

